# My Big Boy Logan



## logansmum (Feb 23, 2011)

Here he is:


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

They are great pics he looks gorgeous! :thumbup1:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Wow gorgeous boy my fav breed :thumbup1:


----------



## logansmum (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you, they were taken by my aunt. I will post some others in the park when i get back home.


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

ahh hes lush


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Aww he's gorgeous :thumbup:

Em
xx


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

photos are great,love the first one especially,he looks a real handsome lad


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow these are great, he's really gorgeous!


----------



## logansmum (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice comments, thank you all!


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

He is sooooooo! regal...MAGNIFERSENT! boy


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

He's gorgeous, have you got those framed?


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

is your aunt a professional photographer?

beautiful dog by the way, totally handsome fella


----------

